# thinking about buying a 350z. need decision help.



## winash82 (Oct 25, 2007)

hi,
i live in the cincinnati area and will be driving up to chicago 3 times a month. i have a q4 quattro now, but am very seriously negotiating to buy a 2004 350 z with 15k miles on it. 

my questions are:

is this a bad winter car esp in the ohio/chicago area?

will having winter tires make it better?

how often will it get stuck on slick/snowy roads?

any advice would be appreciated before i decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## danny350z (Oct 15, 2007)

chicago sucks in winter
u will hate urself for buying a 350z in winter
i live in chi and i know i am gonna hate the z in about a month but i got a g/f who is gonna drive me to skul and i work 5 min away.

u would have to load ur trunk with alot of heavy sand bags to prevent loosing control

u can buy the z but u are gonna hate it at some times,, sure its funn messing around in the snow but to drive that much of a distance idk

my conclusion buy a beater car for winter


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^Well said! You hardly ever see any 350Zs out here in the winter time. They just don't "bite" in the snow and ice...:thumbdwn:


----------

